# FreeBSD accessing IOS by layers



## Deleted member 70435 (May 11, 2022)

Today I'm bringing something interesting to anyone who has an iphone or some apple device that I found interesting,









						libimobiledevice · A cross-platform FOSS library written in C to communicate with iOS devices natively.
					

libimobiledevice is a software library that talks the protocols to support iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad and Apple TV devices running iOS on Linux without the need for jailbreaking.




					libimobiledevice.org


----------

